# Heat-N-Glo gas insert ipi issues???



## ja3480

Anyone have any idea.... what is going on with the new ipi version gas inserts?

Hearing alot of issues.


----------



## DAKSY

Well...Somebody else jumps on the bandwagon.
When they first came out they were supposed to be the best thing since sliced bread, but now...
Finicky, ridiculously finicky remotes...
Too much componentry crammed into too tight of a space in the valve cavity...
The fronts - at least some of the ones I've installed - are poorly designed...
The surrounds don't have an exit notch/hole for the blower lead cord.
The blowers are the open squirrel cage type with no shrouds...
No flame or blower adjustment UNLESS you have one of the finicky remotes...
What did I miss?


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves

DAKSY said:
			
		

> Well...Somebody else jumps on the bandwagon.
> When they first came out they were supposed to be the best thing since sliced bread, but now...
> Finicky, ridiculously finicky remotes...
> Too much componentry crammed into too tight of a space in the valve cavity...
> The fronts - at least some of the ones I've installed - are poorly designed...
> The surrounds don't have an exit notch/hole for the blower lead cord.
> The blowers are the open squirrel cage type with no shrouds...
> No flame or blower adjustment UNLESS you have one of the finicky remotes...
> What did I miss?



i agree. the makers are force feeding us modulating valves, yuck--- i'm full already


----------



## fireplace tech

well i have been on many forums and everybody is having big trouble , on the new intellifire systems. the fronts weigh to much and cause the inserts to tilt out , blowers vibrating sounding like a chainsaw , flame rectification issues , and bad control modules . i have personally exp. some of these after installing . everything looks good on prints.


----------



## jtp10181

We have had some problems here and there. 

Mostly its the IPI-Plus system, not anything with the design of the inserts.

Everything so far has been resolvable, although annoying.

If you have any specific questions or problems I could go into more detail.

It's not very professional to just start a groan session.


----------



## ja3480

[quote author="jtp10181" date="


----------



## ja3480

Sry I feel ! I got the short end of the stick Not so much from the dealer .... But from HHT!  Sry just my thoughts!!


----------



## fireplace tech

jtp10181 is right we are not here to complain , but it is very frustrating .


----------



## begreen

Perhaps the best thing is to discuss the solutions to resolve issues showing up with the ignition system. jtp's suggestion of proposing specific questions sounds like the right approach.


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves

jtp10181 said:
			
		

> We have had some problems here and there.
> 
> Mostly its the IPI-Plus system, not anything with the design of the inserts.
> 
> Everything so far has been resolvable, although annoying.
> 
> If you have any specific questions or problems I could go into more detail.
> 
> It's not very professional to just start a groan session.





Bob's post lists most of the issues i'd say.

but, in the past i've had issues with the modulating function of valve servos, not working for long after install-to be specific


----------



## jtp10181

We initially were having problems on the 6000C series (first to have this IPI / valve system) with the valve motors. Specifically the pressure was not correct on the high setting, either too high or too low. After replacing the valve or just the regulator it would be fixed. The only failures I have seen on that part is when someone cracked the bottom of the thing off (plumbers?)

Seems that problem was fixed before the new inserts even came out.
------------------------

_Finicky, ridiculously finicky remotes… _
*Yeah... they have a learning curve. The module does not always respond, and you just have to be patient with it.*

_Too much componentry crammed into too tight of a space in the valve cavity…_
*This is what the engineer told me when I complained about the Escape-36DV being hard to service "It looks good doesn't it?" You can't deny that.*

_The fronts - at least some of the ones I've installed - are poorly designed…_
*I have had some screw studs and bolts in the way I had to snap off, and re-drill a hinge hole larger. Otherwise I love how much easier the surround panels and fronts are installed. Very friendly for thorough service later on.*

_The surrounds don’t have an exit notch/hole for the blower lead cord._
*Almost every customer I have had so far is willing to pay for us to subcontract and electrician to install an outlet inside the firebox to hide the cord. Easy way to increase the overall sale total.*

_The blowers are the open squirrel cage type with no shrouds…_
*Yes... as I call it, a "Heatilator" style blower, like the GFK4. This was very disappointing. The blowers took a step backwards. I do like how they are using a dual blower so it can be placed on each edge, but I wish they would have kept a similar style. The old blowers moved more air with less noise.*

_No flame or blower adjustment UNLESS you have one of the finicky remotes…_
*Wrong. The HNG metal inserts you can adjust the flame with the black module, it has a low / hi switch. The fan speed can be adjusted with the rheostat in the same area. To access this you only need to open the door and lift off a vanity panel, no tools needed. For the Escape firebrick inserts this is true, but because of this  they come standard with an RC300 remote.*


----------



## DAKSY

*Wrong. The HNG metal inserts you can adjust the flame with the black module, it has a low / hi switch. The fan speed can be adjusted with the rheostat in the same area. To access this you only need to open the door and lift off a vanity panel, no tools needed. For the Escape firebrick inserts this is true, but because of this  they come standard with an RC300 remote.*[/quote]

OK. I agree you have the Hi/Lo, but a variable regulator was nicer - IMHO. I will check on the fan rheostat in our showroom model. I must've missed it.


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves

jtp
to be clear, i was in no way referring to hht products(  i guess i missed something, are you hht employed?)

my nightmares with modulating valves/servos were from Lennox and Travis...


----------



## jtp10181

Wood Heat Stoves said:
			
		

> jtp
> to be clear, i was in no way referring to hht products(  i guess i missed something, are you hht employed?)
> 
> my nightmares with modulating valves/servos were from Lennox and Travis...



I work at a dealer. Since this thread was about the HNG inserts I was assuming that's what you were talking about with the valve issues.


----------



## Mrfire

So in regards to the flame recifications issues what have you guys done to correct them? I have a Cosmo-I-30 that I have checked and tried everything and the flame recification is still not working. I have tried bending the rod closer, installing the "new" pilot assembly the factory says will fix the issues and it does not. Any suggestions?


----------



## summit

IPI units are far more prone to improper venting or seals not sealed correctly. The pilot has to stay steady, or it starts cutting out on you. We had a travis 864 that the glass was not latched, and the added turbulence disruted the pilot flame enough to make it lock out after a minute.


----------



## jtp10181

JC93 said:
			
		

> So in regards to the flame recifications issues what have you guys done to correct them? I have a Cosmo-I-30 that I have checked and tried everything and the flame recification is still not working. I have tried bending the rod closer, installing the "new" pilot assembly the factory says will fix the issues and it does not. Any suggestions?



I told them a month ago that those updated pilots dont do any good, I just got shot down. I had one with the new one in from factory, I could clean the sensor off and it would go in 5 seconds or so, then I would put all the logs back and try it again, 5 seconds, then again, 20 seconds... went through it a few times like this. Finally gave up and turned the pilot mode on and told him to leave it like that.

Is the burner lighting then you have problems with it going out, or does it light the pilot then continue sparking for a long time after that? Ideally after the pilot lights it should stop sparking in less than 1 second, and send gas to the burner. With the IPI-Plus I have not seen anything rectify in less than 4 seconds. As a baseline if I can count to 5-6 and it still has not rectified that's when I get out the sand paper.

If it is the pilot lighting but still sparking for a long time I would open a case with Heat & Glo and suggest they send someone out. I have been saying the IPI-Plus modules are too sensitive since they came out in the 6000C but no one listens.

Only other things I have been suggested to try would be to either twist or untwist the orange / white wires (try the opposite of however it is and maybe magically it will fix it?). Or to replace the control module. Neither of which seems to ever do any good.


----------



## spoonfed

fixed another yesterday,ipi plus with rc300 remote,customer could only turn unit on and off with the rc 300 all other functions no response,then the unit would not spark to light the pilot,sounded like it was sparking at the module  that was it,drove 3 hours to meet with a frustrated service guy with a complete fully tested system minus the rc300 and replaced with the rc200,works like a charm,got the old parts back today did a test on the module fired up test unit right away tried the rc300 no response nothing seemed to work,turned unit off at the module,tried to relight and there was that tick tick at the module ,no spark to the assembly,hooked a module we know that works back onto the unit, fired right up,tried the returned rc300,would only turn unit on and off no other function worked relearned to the rc 200 all functions work,so another module and rc300 on the scrap heap


----------



## Don2222

Hello

My HnG SL-550-TRS-D is 3 years old and never had a problem!!

I also connected my Honeywell room thermostat to the Heat N Glo with a toggle switch I bought at Radio Shack. This way I can switch between Oil baseboard or Gas fireplace. With the price of Oil right now I am using the LP gas I bought a year and a half ago for $1.90 per gallon!! LOL

Gas Fireplace Toggle Switch onto Thermostat in Pic Below (Left)
Up = Oil Baseboard
Center = Off (I use that when I use the Electric Space Heater!!)
Down = Gas Fireplace

The other switch turns the Gas Fireplace on Manually. (Nice to have a manual option in case the Thermostat batteries die! LOL)

Too bad the HnG cannot play Xmass carols like the Wood Fire on the DVD shown above the HnG!! ROFL


----------



## ashthree

I'd be interested to see what the outcome is with the IPI plus issues and if the bugs have been overcome. We have just recived our first shipment of IPI units from HHT and are hoping for a smooth transition from IPI to IPI plus.


----------



## jtp10181

Make sure you keep replacement parts in stock (all electronic parts).

The issues have been significantly decreased, but the black IPI Plus modules are not as reliable as the old green IPI modules.


----------



## ashthree

Awesome.

Our modules are grey, might have somthing to do with the fact we have to run 240v as apposed to 110v as our power supply is different.

The green modules which you talk about we did not get, we had the EU Maxitrol system as the other system did not meet AU standards for some reason.

Thanks for the heads up! Looking foward to a good season over here (its just coming into winter now)


----------



## jtp10181

Ahhh, a few of us wondered what the module in the system with "Grey" in the description was for. If the same place that makes our black modules makes the grey ones you will probably have the same problems. We had to give one to the install crew to stock in their truck, in case they had to replace one on a brand new unit they just installed. They only use it about once a month though. But we never had to give them a green module for their truck.

Very cool to see a Heat & Glo dealer from Australia on here.

I knew most of the products that go there are specially made for AU only, we see special AU manuals, and -AU model numbers on fireplaces referenced sometimes. Did not know you had totally different modules and valve systems though.

If your grey module is similar to our black module system, I should be able to help you out with any problems if you cannot get any other good help on it. We use DEX valves here with a 50% turn down stepper motor.


----------



## ashthree

Yep, sounds like the same system just a different color box. 


All our units are different to the US units mainly due to the standards put in place by the Australian Gas Association. Unfortunalty its a difficult road to go down to get applicances approved under Australian code so we don't get the full product range which HHT offers in the states (Which is really annoying in this day and age of internet as most people will visit the US website and then call us asking for product which we do not import)

Hopefully now that we have moved to IPI Plus (Dexon) which means we run the same system basically as you guys, we might be able to pass a few more products through approvals and into our market.

Its starting to get pretty busy down here, its already snowing and its only May (Thats early for us!)

Looking like a bumper season!


----------



## Mrfire

After some more research it is not just HHT that are having issues. In dealing with the factory I have been able to fix all issues that have come up and have been told they know there is an issue and that these will be resolved in June.


----------



## jtp10181

They recently came out with a Revision B of the black IPI Plus modules here. They respond to 99% of commands sent. Now we seem to have a much more reliable system with the new modules. The original modules seemed to respond anywhere from 50-80% of the time when you pressed a button on the remote.


----------



## ashthree

Yep we're seeing the Rev B sticker on the modules here too.

Are you getting any customer comments on the loudness of the fan?


----------



## jtp10181

The fans should be very quite with the solid aluminum plate under it. The metal inserts also have a gasket which was added to reduce noise.

At first the fans were terrible, but not they are much better with the upgrades in place.


----------



## berniehasgas

@ashtree - I was just curious as to how things are going down there in Australia with your HHT inserts?


----------



## ashthree

Well, good and bad.

We are still having issues with modules on the units going into lock out (flashing red and green) as well as some issues with the AUX box.

Do you guys have any issues with the module going into lock out for no real reason? We have been removing the battery back up harness and accessory wires which run off the module and this seems to make the unit run more stable (possibly a wire or the harness might touch something on the chassis and create a millivolt circuit which turns the unit on or off, or sends the unit into lockout mode)
Just seems strange that a unit can be DOA presenting issues like constant lock out after a period of running, or just lighting the pilot then locking out which can be fixed by changing out the module. Surely the modules cannot be that faulty.

We have also changed the earth wire point on units as the system seems to need a very stable earth (maybe something to do with us being on 240V)

So its not a great deal of units which this is effecting, but its enough to be annoying to distributors around the country.

We also are getting alot of complaints regarding the fan. It seems to be spinning too many revolutions on low making it quiet loud. Our old insert unit from Heat & Glo used a rheostat which gave the ability to turn the fan down quiet low, I think this needs to happen with the new i30. Also the fan does not seem to move as much air as the older blower.

Its a great looking unit, and is quiet popular on the market, but ironing out these issues will help.

Do you guys get these issues over there, or is it just down here?


----------

